# Sexing salvini



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Any tips on sexing salvini. I have three that I pulled out of a ladies pond. They look healthy enough. I vented them and I think there are two females and one male, but I cannot be sure. Also, what size can they begin spawning? These are my first CAs, am I heading into the abyss?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

a good way to sex Salvini is females have a black blotch on the dorsal fin, and usually on the gill plate, though the gill plate method is less accurate. they can spawn, as far as i know, at about 3" give or take.


----------



## cc_woman (Jan 31, 2008)

The female salvini's also get a deep red color in their belly area, especially when close to spawning. I am not sure of the sexual mature age, as I bought my pair when the female was about 3" and male at 4", they first spawned for me a couple of months later. Females will also be slightly smaller than males. Haha yeah you are heading into the abyss, because they are very gorgeous fish that can have a nasty temperament when spawning.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice to see you over here, Dave. 
In addition to what was mentioned already, female sals oftentimes have a much more yellow base coloration, whereas the males typically have a lot more blue spangling.

But really the dark dorsal fin blotch on females is probably the most reliable indicator.
Also, the red on the females is much more vibrant and more of a solid pattern, whereas on males it tends to be darker and more in 'rows' (kinda tricky to explain, but I can provide pics if you want).

I'd say closer to about 3.0" total length is right about where sals start spawning.
BV


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Females have a dorsal blotch and are way more colorfull than males. Males while more drab have more blue spangles than females. Females typically have more red on their bellies also and are smaller than males.

Sals are really awsome just watch for aggression at spawning cause they can be nasty.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Jeez , I need to learn to type faster :lol: :roll:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Alright, I decided to go ahead and post pics...

Male









Female









BV


----------



## cc_woman (Jan 31, 2008)

Here are some pics of my salvini's too.

Male









Female in spawning dress









Female


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Thanks for the information and pics. I will have to take another look at them when I get home.


----------

